# Roll call for seagull



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Me and Flatline James are fishing seagull sat night and suday. Anyone else gonna answer up and head out there for some good times and hopefully some COBIA!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

What up Brandon. You might see me out there one of those nights. I ventured out there last night for a couple of hours in the rain. Seen some decent croakers being caught near the rocks. We didnt catch squat and it turned ugly so we packed it in...geo


----------



## Big T (May 10, 2002)

Hey Brandon,
I don't know if you rember me but I met you and James last year. Met James first at Seagull, then saw him again at Buckroe when I met you. I was there with my to boys and we kind of got into it with some regulars out there. I will try and get out there I amd come down that way this weekend. Tell James I said hello. P.S. what time are you guys going out?


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I think were gonna get out there around 6:00 pm sat and stay intill midday sunday. I know were gonna catch a cobia for sure because cdog is heading down south.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah...with Cdog downsouth the word is out and they'll be jumpin on the piers allover the bay .We'll be gettin em this weekend.Bet its Sun or Mon... the R


----------



## Bigblock (Dec 24, 2002)

BUDLIGHT AND I MAY VENTURE Saturdaynight if the rain goes away. We are also considering fishing Buckroe ( shallower water thats just a tidbit warmer) anyway we will seeya soon at seagul for sure. Plase tell James that I am still trying to find him a place to run them dogs.
Bigblock


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

BB Remember the whole goat thing from last year!!! You and budlight should comeout there sat night the rain is gonna end sat morning and sunday is gonna be sunny with a high around 81. We thought about hitting buckroe but theres no sharks to catch and the T is open to anyone.


----------



## Bigblock (Dec 24, 2002)

Baa baa baa.Yea I remember sorry it went so far. I will try to convince him to go but I think he realy wants to fish buckroe tomarrow, but if there are biters around at night you will see at least me there. Tell flatline to get his own frenchfries  .I looked at the forcast and the wind is going to be blowing 15 to 25 on sat out of the NE to NW swithching to E sat night 5 to 10. If I dont see ya maybe next week.
Bigblock

Always keep your bacon shakin and never let your meat loaf.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Ya'll let us know how you do. I can't go this weekend but am going somewhere next week sometime.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Hey Scott Check you PM.


----------

